# Dog has internal dissolving stitch poking out



## cybermink

My girl was spayed 24 days ago. I've gone to the vet for everything I saw that was unusual, even if I looked like a crazy person going till the vet 87 times. The receptionist knows my voice now. So I feel like all the times I went this month were me over reacting.
I tried to read up on dissolving internal stitches poking out but all I get are conflicting articles.

Does it look okay? Is this a normal thing to happen? Is this an emergency? I would like some input because I'm leaving soon to go see my ill mother and leaving my dogs with my boyfriend and I'd like to get her in before then if this is a serious/very bad occurrence


----------



## sandgrubber

It looks ok to me, though I would keep an eye on it. If the area looks puffy or goopy she may have an infection. Also, if she is licking it she can do damage. I'd expect it to look more closed up at 24 days, but a single photo can be deceiving.
How responsible is the boyfriend? If he isn't the sort to be trusted with monitoring a potential problem, it couldn't hurt to have the vet take a peek.


----------



## cybermink

He's not irresponsible just absent minded XD 
It looks a lot better since his mom (a nurse) squirted sterile saline on it. She's been trying to lick it and still wears the cone to bed. I read around the internet some people say clip the thread some say don't because it will make it more irritating. 
The part that's annoying me is people say that these dissolving stitches can take up to multiple years to "dissolve". I don't want a thread bothering my dog for that long


----------



## cybermink

This is another shot. It looks different from when I took the first picture... Maybe she got at it when I wasn't watching?


----------



## sandgrubber

I'd say that photo was borderline. I wouldn't be alarmed, but would occasionally give the wound a douching with saline, or betadine, or chlorohexadine or some other good wound dressing. You don't want that juicy spot to get any bigger. Sounds like encouraging the boyfriend to involve his mother would be a good idea. I'd be less worried about the stitches poking out and more worried that the wound hasn't completely closed/healed.

I am not a vet, and if you do leave your boyfriend in charge, I would make sure he has the vet's number and instructions to take your girl to the vet immediately if it gets any more swollen/goopy. Borderline condition and absent minded isn't the best combination. Some irritation around the stitches is not a big deal, but you don't want infection to get below the skin and into the innards.


----------



## cybermink

She gave me a syringe of saline. She's a psych nurse so she doesn't know why it's not healing. She said the thread will dissolve but it's just pokey plastic so I just think that these dissolving stitches are a joke...


----------



## Kayota

they arent a joke, iive had many dogs spayed with them and they do poke out like that and they always dissolve no problem.


----------



## cybermink

How long did it take for your dogs' stitches to dissolve?


----------



## Kayota

i dont remember exactly, its been over a year since i had a dog spayed last and hers werent internal.


----------



## cybermink

Well I took her to the vet because more of the stitch was coming out as well as the knot. They cut it out/off and now she's all better .


----------



## sandgrubber

Kayota said:


> i dont remember exactly, its been over a year since i had a dog spayed last and hers werent internal.


they do two sets of stitches (or is it three, please correct me if I've got it wrong). The internal stitches are always done with dissolving thread.


----------



## cybermink

Well my dog had internal then glue on the outside. I've heard other people have internal and external as well


----------



## Willowy

That last pic is a little redder than I'd like for almost a month post-op. Did the vet say the redness was from the irritation of the stitch poking out? Hopefully it'll be OK now. I always take the external stitches out myself so if the internal ones poke out I just snip them. They do dissolve eventually but it's not really a quick process.


----------



## cybermink

He didn't say, but I think it was. It looks way better now. Almost entirely healed.


----------



## Kayota

sandgrubber said:


> they do two sets of stitches (or is it three, please correct me if I've got it wrong). The internal stitches are always done with dissolving thread.


You are correct  she had the outer ones removed at the vet but like cyber said some vets use glue instead.i

I remember vaguely as a kid having a dog with this issue and they just pulled it rright out.. wouldnt recommend doing that on your own though.


----------



## sandgrubber

Kayota said:


> You are correct  she had the outer ones removed at the vet but like cyber said some vets use glue instead.i
> 
> I remember vaguely as a kid having a dog with this issue and they just pulled it rright out.. wouldnt recommend doing that on your own though.


I've removed many sets of stitches in the days when it was a long drive to the vets. If the wound is healed and you discuss it with the vet first, it's pretty easy and safe. Good to have a set of sharp blunt-tipped surgical scissors. (and yes . . . I forgot about glue . . . long ago I had a vet who permitted me to watch, and that vet sewed rather than glueing).


----------



## Kayota

i miss getting to watch surgeries, i saw some pretty interesting ones as a vet tech student. good times.


----------



## Lorac

Kayota said:


> they arent a joke, iive had many dogs spayed with them and they do poke out like that and they always dissolve no problem.


The question is how long do they take to dissolve. My pup was spayed almost 5 weeks ago and she has a single one poking out that came out more than two weeks after surgery. Her skin is literally growing around it.


----------



## Lorac

Lorac said:


> The question is how long do they take to dissolve. My pup was spayed almost 5 weeks ago and she has a single one poking out that came out more than two weeks after surgery. Her skin is literally growing around it.


----------



## DaySleepers

This post is more than seven years old, and the people participating are no longer active on the forum, so I'm closing this to further reply. I suggest you call your vet - many of them can even receive pictures through e-mail or SMS these days - and see whether they feel this is normal or she needs to come in to get it removed. You are, of course, free to start your own thread, but forum rules do not allow people to give medical advice, so a vet is your best bet!


----------

